# shake/shingle mills in western warshington?



## northmanlogging (Mar 14, 2018)

any of em still open, cause I gots some wood for em.


----------



## slowp (Mar 14, 2018)

I googled cedar shake mills Washington and they appear to exist. Elma and...Moclips are two on the list. Moclips as a location is kind of hard to believe. Go there on a minus tide day sell your cedar and dig some clams?


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 15, 2018)

Hmm i was hoping for something a little closer

The interweb says there is one in Arlington, but they no answer da phone...


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 15, 2018)

I like cedar shakes for all kinds of projects, but illegal here. County will come along and remove them for you along with your house. We have such an abundance of nice cedar, but what to do with it. Some times I give it away for fire wood, but it is not the best. Thanks


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 15, 2018)

Ted Jenkins said:


> I like cedar shakes for all kinds of projects, but illegal here. County will come along and remove them for you along with your house. We have such an abundance of nice cedar, but what to do with it. Some times I give it away for fire wood, but it is not the best. Thanks



Your an idiot, and welcome to my ignore list. hope the 4 of you enjoy your own company


----------



## Hsullyc (Mar 15, 2018)

Call Dave at Rejo. He has supplied us to with mill direct cedar for years. He is in the Forks area, but knows mills all over.
360-640-0418


----------



## slowp (Mar 15, 2018)

Here's this.http://www.suppliersof.com/shakes-hand-split-shingles/80373620

If you haul to Havillah, things must be bad! That's near here. Maybe the Havillahians have figured out how to make shingles out of lodgepole? 

Otherwise, looks like most manufacturers are on the Peninsula.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry bud, wish I could help but I don't know nothing about Mills in your area.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2018)

Anybody in your area buying cedar for pencil stock or fencing?


----------



## slowp (Mar 15, 2018)

The formerly named tubafor mill now called Alta in Morton makes fencing. I have seen Alta wrapping on stuff coming out of the Onalaska cedar mill also.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 15, 2018)

I send long logs to alta via puget sound... 

These are shorties under 8' vieny but solid wood, or wicked short castle tops.

Beck mill might take em? But i was hoping fer the shake rats to pull through


----------



## slowp (Mar 16, 2018)

I could check with the Tonasket source shown. Highway 20 might be open in May.


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast (Mar 16, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Your an idiot, and welcome to my ignore list. hope the 4 of you enjoy your own company


Which part got him banished to the abyss of your list? 
The burning good cedar Part or perhaps the fact that he lives in a county that will bulldoze his house if not up to their standards or a preexisting condition? They county part is what confounded me, where I live, I could build a skyscraper without pulling a permit as long as I didn't bump into any airplanes with it...


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 16, 2018)

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> Which part got him banished to the abyss of your list?
> The burning good cedar Part or perhaps the fact that he lives in a county that will bulldoze his house if not up to their standards or a preexisting condition? They county part is what confounded me, where I live, I could build a skyscraper without pulling a permit as long as I didn't bump into any airplanes with it...


Not the first post with garbage and lies, no longer have the patience fer morons.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 16, 2018)

slowp said:


> I could check with the Tonasket source shown. Highway 20 might be open in May.


Hmmm... 1970 rust bucket ferd climbing washington pass with straight pipes...


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast (Mar 16, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Not the first post with garbage and lies, no longer have the patience fer morons.


The older I get the harder it is for me to stomach much crap myself, Quickly becoming a grumpy old bastard I am....


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 16, 2018)

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> Which part got him banished to the abyss of your list?
> The burning good cedar Part or perhaps the fact that he lives in a county that will bulldoze his house if not up to their standards or a preexisting condition? They county part is what confounded me, where I live, I could build a skyscraper without pulling a permit as long as I didn't bump into any airplanes with it...


Our rotund ignorant expert should really check before jumping in & making more of an idiot of himself, if ted lives in counties like the ones in the link then he was correct in saying flammable timber roof shingles are illegal.
http://thinisin.org/shake/index.php/ordinances.
Thanski


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast (Mar 16, 2018)

Bwildered said:


> Our rotund expert should really check before making more of an idiot of himself, if ted lives in counties like the ones in the link then he was correct in saying flammable timber roof shingles are illegal.
> http://thinisin.org/shake/index.php/ordinances.
> Thanski


I never doubted the legality of the cedar , I don't necessarily agree with it. But I am aware that there are laws that I disagree with in a lot of states,but I also understand the thought process used in making said laws. Just don't like em....


----------



## Gologit (Mar 16, 2018)

North, still got that cedar? I've done this and it's really pretty easy. You can also make rails. Affluent (but otherwise clueless) homeowners will pay big bucks for the "rustic" look.




I used ripping chain but regular round ground or chisel skip works good too. I'd cold deck cedar all summer and cut posts when we got weathered out of the woods. Easy work and good pocket money.


----------



## slowp (Mar 16, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Hmmm... 1970 rust bucket ferd climbing washington pass with straight pipes...



Then coast into Winthrop and only one more pass to go over and it is only 4000 feet. It has a couple of curves on the east side. I'd buy you a burrito grande at the taco wagon in downtown Okanogan. They are good and cheap.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 17, 2018)

Gologit said:


> North, still got that cedar? I've done this and it's really pretty easy. You can also make rails. Affluent (but otherwise clueless) homeowners will pay big bucks for the "rustic" look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




While not a terrible idea, I don't have the space for it, or the time really, haven't had a slow winter in a few years



slowp said:


> Then coast into Winthrop and only one more pass to go over and it is only 4000 feet. It has a couple of curves on the east side. I'd buy you a burrito grande at the taco wagon in downtown Okanogan. They are good and cheap.



While I'm all for a road trip, just imagine 2nd gear at around 5500 rpm 15 mph all the way up out of Marblemount into MAZAMA! Belching fire out the exhaust the entire way...


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast (Mar 17, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> While not a terrible idea, I don't have the space for it, or the time really, haven't had a slow winter in a few years
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm all for a road trip, just imagine 2nd gear at around 5500 rpm 15 mph all the way up out of Marblemount into MAZAMA! Belching fire out the exhaust the entire way...


Do you stihl have your forest service approved screens on those straight pipes ...

What's that monster got in it, an FE?or FT? or?


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 17, 2018)

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> I never doubted the legality of the cedar , I don't necessarily agree with it. But I am aware that there are laws that I disagree with in a lot of states,but I also understand the thought process used in making said laws. Just don't like em....



I am one of those who thinks that government show allow people to do whatever they want until it causes harm to their neighbor. In this case cedar roofs can cause disastrous results. A few years ago I personally saw 450 homes go up in smoke in 45 minutes mostly due to the wood roofs. On this case which is rare I think government has this right. Thanks


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 17, 2018)

Northman when I was faced with a problem like yours I had to think outside the normal boxes. I contacted several fence companies and after awhile found a company that wanted them. Then some one called me and said they could take umteen trailer loads so I said sure. The loads were for Disneyland. At that time they wanted a bunch with the bark still on them so no problem cause they were green. If you spray urathane on a green tree the bark will last a long time. Thanks


----------



## Gologit (Mar 17, 2018)

Ted Jenkins said:


> I am one of those who thinks that government show allow people to do whatever they want until it causes harm to their neighbor. In this case cedar roofs can cause disastrous results. A few years ago I personally saw *450 homes* go up in smoke in *45 minutes* mostly due to the wood roofs. On this case which is rare I think government has this right. Thanks



450 homes? In 45 minutes? What fire was that? When was it?


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 17, 2018)

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> Do you stihl have your forest service approved screens on those straight pipes ...
> 
> What's that monster got in it, an FE?or FT? or?


FS what? that truck don't run on forest service roads... and likely never will. It does have a glass pack type "muffler" but it don't do anything. Running a 362 CI ford gasser, Not sure what FE or FT means, but its basically an industrial sleeved 390 big block ford.


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast (Mar 17, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> FS what? that truck don't run on forest service roads... and likely never will. It does have a glass pack type "muffler" but it don't do anything. Running a 362 CI ford gasser, Not sure what FE or FT means, but its basically an industrial sleeved 390 big block ford.


I was kidding about the forest service. 

FE=Ford Edsel 352,390,427,428can't remember em all. 
FT=Ford Truck which is what you have, and like you said just a HD version of the FE . I have the same engine in a 76 F750 dump truck, but I haven't shot fire out of mine yet. I guess I'm not trying hard enough...


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast (Mar 17, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> FS what? that truck don't run on forest service roads... and likely never will. It does have a glass pack type


My humor isn't always decipherable. I was talking about spark arrestor screens like "most" saws have, since you were talking about shooting flames out of your pipes,which I am confident that they are not manufactured for FT's(screens that is)


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 17, 2018)

Gologit said:


> 450 homes? In 45 minutes? What fire was that? When was it?



1980 San Bernardino/ Panorama was there Thanks


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 17, 2018)

Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> I was kidding about the forest service.
> 
> FE=Ford Edsel 352,390,427,428can't remember em all.
> FT=Ford Truck which is what you have, and like you said just a HD version of the FE . I have the same engine in a 76 F750 dump truck, but I haven't shot fire out of mine yet. I guess I'm not trying hard enough...


Rebuild it with too much cam, high compression pistons, and a massive exhaust leak. Then run it on 92 only... only running a 2 barrel carb, it would be obnoxious on fuel with a 4 barrel, bad enough as it is at 6 mpg, it pulls pretty good for only having a smallish gas pot in it. Does pretty good off the line too... until you have to catch third and wait for the 2sp rear to catch up.



Dolmar Enthusiast said:


> My humor isn't always decipherable. I was talking about spark arrestor screens like "most" saws have, since you were talking about shooting flames out of your pipes,which I am confident that they are not manufactured for FT's(screens that is)



Funny enough, you have to have a certified muffler to run equipment on FS ground too... so I thought you was serious...


----------



## Dolmar Enthusiast (Mar 17, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Funny enough, you have to have a certified muffler to run equipment on FS ground too... so I thought you was serious.


Thought you were gettin caught up in a undercover forest service spark arrestor sting. Run for it man,their coming!

6mpg that's not too bad, my wife's V10 Excursion only got about 7mpg, fairly salty for a school bus...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 17, 2018)

If you want to travel up here Northy ,i can find out if the mill before Forks is still buying .,You will be at least 3 hours one way trip though .


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 17, 2018)

Trx250r180 said:


> If you want to travel up here Northy ,i can find out if the mill before Forks is still buying .,You will be at least 3 hours one way trip though .


Or get me the number i can call em


----------



## Gologit (Mar 17, 2018)

Ted Jenkins said:


> 1980 San Bernardino/ Panorama was there Thanks



It looks like your numbers are off. I didn't see anything about your claim of 450 houses in 45 minutes and I couldn't find any reference to wood roofs.
Are you exaggerating, misinformed, or are just making things up to please yourself?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1980_Panorama_Fire

http://framework.latimes.com/2016/03/30/waterman-canyon-homes-destroyed-in-1980-panorama-fire/


http://alpenhornnews.com/the-panorama-fire-a-thanksgiving-to-remember-p6628-155.htm


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 17, 2018)

Gologit said:


> It looks like your numbers are off. I didn't see anything about your claim of 450 houses in 45 minutes and I couldn't find any reference to wood roofs.
> Are you exaggerating, misinformed, or are just making things up to please yourself?
> 
> 
> ...


Are you nit picking his precise recollection of 38 year old numbers or just oblivious to the fact that combustible roofing is illegal as he said it is?


----------



## madhatte (Mar 18, 2018)

Bwildered said:


> Are you nit picking his precise recollection of 38 year old numbers or just oblivious to the fact that combustible roofing is illegal as he said it is?


I reckon he's just doing due diligence and expecting folks do their research before posting dubious claims in a public forum where folks who walk the walk congregate. Y'know, as professionals do.

EDIT: I see that my first sentence there has the syllable sound "do" about a hundred dozen times. Could it be that I am responding to doo-doo?


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 18, 2018)

madhatte said:


> I reckon he's just doing due diligence and expecting folks do their research before posting dubious claims in a public forum where folks who walk the walk congregate. Y'know, as professionals do.
> 
> EDIT: I see that my first sentence there has the syllable sound "do" about a hundred dozen times. Could it be that I am responding to doo-doo?


Like those that walk the walk & never piped up and supported another member who's original claim was true, yet was called an idiot & moron, now that's not very professional is it.
Thanski


----------



## madhatte (Mar 18, 2018)

That is a truly beautiful ad hominem attack, brings a tear to me eye.


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 19, 2018)

Fire season in Calif is no joke, especially in a high density urban forested area. There were over 400 homes destroyed in a short time, and yes, cedar shakes are no longer allowed in new construction in most parts of California, the point of his post was not wrong. This is what I did with a cedar I cut a few years ago, held up very well.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 19, 2018)

I love how a bunch of not loggers show up to defend some punter that makes absurd claims. Most of the regulars on this forum are from northern california, and the rest of us are from western states, we get fire, Hel a bunch of em have made careers fighting forest fires. In fact I lived in a little crap hole called Shingleton for 3 months way back in 1992... about 30 mi north of Redding.

Shakes are not legal in new construction in many areas, that is not the point of me putting ole ted on ignore, its the claiming the gubamint will come and take away your house if you dare put a wooden roof on you domicile, its ignorant, narrow viewed, and largely wrong, it may be true in his area, its certainly not true for most of america.

Furthermore, the man has made many, many dubious claims on other threads, none of them supported by any real evidence, just some wind bags opinion... Hence IGNORE.

Rant over....


As for slabbing, or splitting for rails, or really any further work other then shipping them down the road, I don't have time, nor then inclination to A: find a market B: develop trade agreements C: work up a good product I'm willing to stand behind D: space to bother with any of it

My neighbor likes to make slabs, and build crazy furniture, his back yard is currently full of cedar, oak, walnut, maple, none of it is going anywhere anytime soon, because like me, he works 5-7 days a week.


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 19, 2018)

Good luck with that, over and out.


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 19, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> I love how a bunch of not loggers show up to defend some punter that makes absurd claims. Most of the regulars on this forum are from northern california, and the rest of us are from western states, we get fire, Hel a bunch of em have made careers fighting forest fires. In fact I lived in a little crap hole called Shingleton for 3 months way back in 1992... about 30 mi north of Redding.
> 
> Shakes are not legal in new construction in many areas, that is not the point of me putting ole ted on ignore, its the claiming the gubamint will come and take away your house if you dare put a wooden roof on you domicile, its ignorant, narrow viewed, and largely wrong, it may be true in his area, its certainly not true for most of america.
> 
> Furthermore, the man has made many, many dubious claims on other threads, none of them supported by any real evidence, just some wind bags opinion... Hence IGNORE..



The bottom line is what the guy said in this thread was true, he was specific about how it was from where he was located, there is no way what he said can be confused with the rest of the country, you're a big guy, just not big enough it seems to admit you spat the dummy for no reason on this point, some of us loggers do more these days than just drop as many trees as they can & truck them down the road never to be seen again, some of us value add the raw materials & have less volume with as much value.


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 19, 2018)

madhatte said:


> That is a truly beautiful ad hominem attack, brings a tear to me eye.


I'm not club affiliated as you can see & call it as it lays. You must think getting swotted with an empty lace glove that wouldn't bother a fly is some sort of an attack.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, I am a glass-jawed baby with skin like wet toilet paper, it is a relief to have you here to school me proper.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 19, 2018)

madhatte said:


> Yes, I am a glass-jawed baby with skin like wet toilet paper, it is a relief to have you here to school me proper.



Am I missing anything important or should I leave Bwildered under the porch with the rest of the chew toys?


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 19, 2018)

madhatte said:


> Yes, I am a glass-jawed baby with skin like wet toilet paper, it is a relief to have you here to school me proper.


Club affiliation can hyper sensitise some.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 19, 2018)

Gologit said:


> Am I missing anything important or should I leave Bwildered under the porch with the rest of the chew toys?



Probably the latter, though it could be amusing. I'm just playing passive-aggressive because it amuses me more than just ignoring.


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 20, 2018)

madhatte said:


> Probably the latter, though it could be amusing. I'm just playing passive-aggressive because it amuses me more than just ignoring.


It doesn't work that well to hide the bias though.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 20, 2018)

slowp said:


> Then coast into Winthrop and only one more pass to go over and it is only 4000 feet. It has a couple of curves on the east side. I'd buy you a burrito grande at the taco wagon in downtown Okanogan. They are good and cheap.



Well, I missed the Taco wagon in Okanogan, but I did get the Husky 445, that my Wife got for Christmas, at Xtreme Power Sports, in Okanogan

Evidently my trainee missed the Taco Wagon too, with a last name like Gonzales, he should have mentioned it 

Doug


----------



## Gologit (Mar 20, 2018)

madhatte said:


> Probably the latter, though it could be amusing. I'm just playing passive-aggressive because it amuses me more than just ignoring.




Yeah, I was just curious about the number of houses and the time frame. The people I was working for had a helicopter on that fire and I spent about two weeks down there.
It was truly a nasty fire, lots of wind, totally indefensible space, and a tremendous amount of structure damage.
But 450 homes in 45 minutes? I never saw or heard of those numbers until Ted mentioned them, thus the research. 
Going strictly on memory most of the houses I saw had stucco tile roofs.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 20, 2018)

Which brings me back to my oft-repeated statement that the counties need to be held accountable for permitting building in fire-prone locations. That sweet, sweet tax revenue isn't worth anybody's life.


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 21, 2018)

madhatte said:


> Which brings me back to my oft-repeated statement that the counties need to be held accountable for permitting building in fire-prone locations. That sweet, sweet tax revenue isn't worth anybody's life.


We just now build with non combustible materials & have property static water reserves with roof sprinkler systems in high fire risk zones.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 21, 2018)

If your plan relies on water to stop a fire, your plan isn't very good at all.


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 21, 2018)

madhatte said:


> If your plan relies on water to stop a fire, your plan isn't very good at all.


Who said anything about stopping a fire, that's impossible , structures can be designed to survive & water will enable them to withstand the fire front attack for the critical ~1/2 hour. It's not my plan , it's our national building code for building in fire prone areas. After a catastrophe we change things within reason to try & prevent them from happening again, it works much better than hopes & prayers.
Thanski


----------



## madhatte (Mar 22, 2018)

Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 22, 2018)

madhatte said:


> Better than nothing I guess.


A hole lot better.
Thanski


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 1, 2018)

You can tell when you see several bad cases of cabin fever, better call the CDC

Are they shingles when sawn and shakes when split? Seems I recall and oldtimer saying that is how it was. Damn shame they burn so readily because they sure do make beautiful roofing and last a really long time too compared to most the stuff put on today.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 1, 2018)

Hddnis said:


> You can tell when you see several bad cases of cabin fever, better call the CDC
> 
> Are they shingles when sawn and shakes when split? Seems I recall and oldtimer saying that is how it was. Damn shame they burn so readily because they sure do make beautiful roofing and last a really long time too compared to most the stuff put on today.


Thinks it other way around, but then its been 25 years since anyone i know has worked on em


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 2, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Thinks it other way around, but then its been 25 years since anyone i know has worked on em



I know a man that built his log house and shop from trees on his property and roofed both with cedar he split by hand. Not small buildings either, shop was two level, woodworking on top and blacksmith on the ground level. Built into a hillside so you could drive into both levels through big bi-fold barn doors. Roofs were 30 years old when I saw them and going strong.

Back about 6 years ago I helped tear the split cedar shingle roof off an old school house that had been converted into a house and the roof was known to be 60 years old and had only a few small patches.


----------

